# BSA Paratrooper Model 904ACP



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Feb 16, 2018)

Just got done cleaning up this nice orig bike but needs a front war grade tire to match the rear.  Just found this last month it’s in great shape,,Thanks


----------



## Duchess (Feb 24, 2018)

Interesting color, reminds me of a gloss version of RAF green.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Mar 15, 2018)

Duchess said:


> Interesting color, reminds me of a gloss version of RAF green.



yes it has a gloss shine and is orig paint,,,,,,,,I'm still in need of a tire    WAR GRADE


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 15, 2018)

Wow!  Great bike


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Apr 2, 2018)

FULL HOUSE: Left to Right - 

WW2 BSA Airborne
1946 BSA 904 ACP
Postwar BSA Junior Parabike (Boy's)
Postwar BSA JUnior Parabike (Girl's) in the background

The photo you've copied from my website is of an unoriginal & repainted 904 ACP that I owned until I found the one below in the USA with original paint. 

You can see the US export 904 ACP dealer decal in the 2nd photo, and you can read more about Rich Child on this museum page -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1940s/1940s/1946-bsa-paratroop-model-904acp-american-export-model


----------



## nycet3 (Apr 18, 2018)

What a beauty. Enjoy.


----------



## vintagebicycleman (Nov 6, 2018)

What a great bike! Some real inspiration for my ACP; just acquired after being recued from a skip! I am in need of a pair of mudguards if anyone has



 some?


----------



## Mercian (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi, and Welcome (-:

see post 14.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/another-bsa-thread-with-questions.95043/#post-935529

Glad I was able to steer it your way, and it went to someone who can work on it. Good on the PO for pulling it out of a skip.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## vintagebicycleman (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks Adrian!

The OP drove a hard bargain but I had to have it! At least it was saved. I now have a complete 'set' of adult sized para bikes. 1st and 2nd pattern airbornes, the ACP and a danish civil defence bike. I cant decide if i want to do a concours restoration or just re-paint and rebuild with better chrome parts for the aged look?

Thanks again,

 Robert


----------

